# using butt or loin "newbie question"



## smokerjim (Jan 14, 2014)

hi everyone, new at this site,Just a question,if i were to use pork butt or pork loin and cure it and smoke it like belly would it come out tasting like bacon or does the belly give it the bacon flavor? thanks


----------



## dirtsailor2003 (Jan 14, 2014)

Yes and no. Loin is what Canadian bacon is. Butt is used to make Buck Board Bacon. The flavors of them are all just a bit different. We prefer the BBB to belly bacon.


----------



## dirtsailor2003 (Jan 14, 2014)

Check out this post I did a few years ago:

http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/t/131123/the-bacon-trifecta-thats-a-wrap


----------



## smokerjim (Jan 14, 2014)

just went through your post, now you made me hungry, anyway i guess that distinctive bacon flavor comes from the meat you use and not so much the rub or brine, i've had commercial  canadian bacon and to me it taste more like ham, i've never had the buckboard bacon will have to try and smoke some.I'm relatively new at smoking, been doing ribs and chicken for a year or two but would like to get into some different stuff. thanks


----------

